# GURU AZZA?s new log



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

*Ok i have had two many issues to bore you all with, any lame assed swamp donkeys who want to whinge and shit in the log, just F-OFF, this aint a log for you.*

Today i started a new chapter.

Interval training

9 cycles of running on treadmill, go at 14-16kph for 25 seconds then wait for pulse to return to 120bpm, then repeat, this is a great conditioning tool used by boxing coaches to prepare you for the next step, will do this for 2 weeks and see how the recovery goes. Then did 30 minutes in sauna. Felt like doing arms so did 2 sets for bi?s and tri?s, high rep warm up then about 80 percent of max for 10/15 on both. I need to see how recovery goes.

Todays diet goal was little to know sugar or refined or processed foods. Nat yoghurt, nuts, wholemeal lasagne home made, salad, fruit and veg juices and staying hydrated. 

stay tuned


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

Im dubiously following along. 

If this is a ploy to draw people into a shit-fight in a non-AG section, I will be deleting this thread and sending you on a temporary holiday


----------



## _LG_ (May 19, 2013)

No processed foods until you ate lasagne, almost one day, nice job


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

I would love to see you in shape. Sounds gay,is gay,  but I'm rooting for you!


----------



## ctr10 (May 19, 2013)

Incredible workout


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

lol


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Incredible workout



general conditioning first for two weeks, then you add in weights in between each cycle. Suppose to get fast results


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

lol


----------



## usmarine (May 19, 2013)

Hey azza don't take me wrong why not have a more solid lifting plan. Interval cardio is great for conditioning but are you doing it every day or eod. Trying to figure out what you are trying to accomplish . Diet sounds blan also stats?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> No processed foods until you ate lasagne, almost one day, nice job


Homemade whole wheat lasagna is not considered processed food.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

I would drop the cheese and any other dairy


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

With my high red blood cells, poor recovery and fatigue i do need to be carefull, its not a cop out or excuse but trust me when i say i have smashed it before in an effort to get the CNS back up to where it should be, and trust me it does not work. For me its a conditioning phase, i dont need to over eat during this time, just eat cleaner, then i will add more protein etc. Phase two involves mainly compounds and body weight exercises so diet will have to be adjusted accordingly. My stats are 87kg at 22 percent. I was 94.9kg at 15.5 before the illness came along.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

We're all going to leave Azza to his own journal, no matter what he is entitled to run one unharrassed


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks captn,


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

Today?s training was a repeat of the 9 cycles, i felt ok so did incline bench, 4 sets with 135 x 12 my best. haven?t done any bench work for months. 30 minutes in sauna and home, having 6 eggs right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

Sauna is a good idea. Just watch your hydration levels


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Homemade whole wheat lasagna is not considered processed food.



Fresh homemade tomato sauce, fresh cheese?  Yeah right


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2013)

I make my own wholemeal pasta, the sauce is from fresh tomatoes, the cheese is brought grated, best i can do without a cow in the backyard LG


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

Well then, nice job.  The best you can do is the best you can do.


----------

